# RV Park in Aransasb Pass or Ingleside



## RolandMcDavid (Apr 23, 2021)

Hey guys, new to the forum. I’m looking for an RV park on Aransas Pass or Ingleside Area. Im looking for a place that I can park my Camper and leave it hooked up for when I come down fishing on the weekends. Anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! There's not much between Aransas and Ingleside. There's a number of them between Aransas and Rockport. Problem is availability this time of year. Indian Oaks is a quiet place north of Aransas but the owners are older and aren't big on kids. 

When calling around ask them about boat parking if you have a boat. That's an issue at some RV parks.


----------



## RolandMcDavid (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. I have a boat but it’s kept in storage in Aransas pass.


----------



## SPRTMEDGUY (Dec 13, 2005)

RolandMcDavid said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum. I’m looking for an RV park on Aransas Pass or Ingleside Area. Im looking for a place that I can park my Camper and leave it hooked up for when I come down fishing on the weekends. Anybody have any recommendations?


Ransom Road RV is wonderful, well-kept, roomy, and pricey. That last one may discourage you.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Might try Paradise Lagoons RV park at Highway 188 and Big 35. Also The Palms RV park in AP.


----------

